# Neue Grafikkarte --> Ruckeln



## Fanatican (28. März 2011)

Abend,

Ich hab heute eine neue Grafikkarte in meinen Rechner gebaut, und seitdem ruckelt WoW bei mir so. Wenn ich mich z.B. anmelden will kommen die Buchstaben erst etwas später etc. Im Spiel hab ich dann höchstens 5fps. Mit meiner vorherigen Grafikkarte hat ich auch locker mal 40. Leider kann ich euch nich sagen welche ich vorher hatte, bis darauf dass es ne ATI war. Die neue heist "NVIDIA GeForce - Gainward G 8400GS". Hab Windows Vista falls das hilft.... Kenn mich mit PC's eig. echt nich aus hoffe darum jemand von euch kann mir helfen.

MfG,
Fanatican


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. März 2011)

Kein Wunder wenn du dir ne Office Karte einbaust die absolut nicht fürs Zocken taugt.


----------



## Fanatican (28. März 2011)

Tjoa, das hilft mir jetzt auch nicht


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. März 2011)

Fanatican schrieb:


> Tjoa, das hilft mir jetzt auch nicht



Naja, das einzige was dir helfen würde, wäre die schlechte Grafikkarte gegen eine zu tauschen die die entsprechende Leistung auch bringen kann....einen anderen Tip kann dir hier wohl niemand geben 

P.S.: "Neue Grafikkarte"? Wer hat dir die Karte eigentlich aufgeschwätzt?


----------



## Ogil (28. März 2011)

Jo - ne 8400 is ca. 4-5 Jahre alt. Und auch damals nicht fuers Spielen geeignet gewesen. Komisch, dass sie das fuer heute Spiele immer noch nicht ist


----------



## Fanatican (28. März 2011)

Ist die echt SO alt?! Hat mir mein Onkel gekauft, der behauptet er versteht was von pc's


----------



## floppydrive (28. März 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Jo - ne 8400 is ca. 4-5 Jahre alt. Und auch damals nicht fuers Spielen geeignet gewesen. Komisch, dass sie das fuer heute Spiele immer noch nicht ist





Deinen Sarkasmus kannste mal stecken lassen, er weiß nicht worum es geht und hat keine Ahnung von PC's   





Ich würde dir raten wenn es eine neugekaufte Karte ist zum Händler zurück und umtauschen sollte es eine gebrauchte sein dann hast du wohl leider Pech.

Als neue Grafikkarte ist eine Geforce der Reihe 400 oder 500 anzuraten damit hast du erstmal ein paar Jahre Spaß an spielen, ansonsten ganz wichtig es gibt immer die Endungen GTS/GT/GTX dies bedeutet:

GT – Low-End
GTS – Mainstream
GTX – High-End und Performance


Ergo wäre ein Griff zu einer GTX Karte das Optimum, kommt halt drauf an was du an finanziellen Mitteln hast.

Ansonsten wäre auch ein Griff zu einem neuen Windows ein guter Weg, da du aktuell Windows Vista hast und dies doch einige Probleme bei Spielen macht wäre doch Windows 7 der bessere Weg.


----------



## Fanatican (28. März 2011)

Also sollte nicht mehr als 100€ kosten... Ich schreib ma ne E-Mail und frag ob man die zurückgeben kann


----------



## Klos1 (28. März 2011)

In Sachen Grafikkarten scheint dein Onkel aber absolut null zu verstehen. Das eine 20 Euro teure Office-Karte, welche schon uralt ist, nicht zum spielen geeignet ist, dass wissen auch schon Leute die kaum bis garnichts
von PC's verstehen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (28. März 2011)

Leg lieber noch nen Fuffi drauf. Ne Geforce GTX460 OC kannst du schon ab 150&#8364; bekommen.
Und ja, deine neue Grafikkarte ist für halbwegs aktuelle Computerspiele leider ungeeignet.


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. März 2011)

->100 HD5770


----------



## Caps-lock (28. März 2011)

Und bevor du jetzt losrennst und eine ander Graka kaufst...
Wie sieht der Rest von deinem System aus ?
Nicht das die neue Graka dann ein neues Netzteil braucht oder der Prozi zu klein ist oder sie nicht ins Gehäuse passt ^^.

Ein paar Tage später hätte ich deinen Post allerdings auch eher für nen Aprilscherz gehalten :>.


----------



## destiny93 (29. März 2011)

Oh man dein Onkel is geil =D


----------



## Kamsi (29. März 2011)

256 MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 8600 oder ATI Radeon™ HD 2600 oder besse

Du liegt unter den empholenen vorausetzungen 

http://www.pcgames.de/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-PC-232999/News/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-Systemanforderungen-bekanntgegeben-794769/


----------



## CaptProton (29. März 2011)

Um WOW auch in einen 10 Raid vernünftig spielen zu können, sollte es mindestens eine GeForce 8600 sein mit 512 MB oder mehr RAM. Habe selber einen älteren Laptop mit selbiger und die schaft alles in einer Ordendlichen Framerate. Jedoch solltet du da nicht unbedingt die Schatten auf High stellen.


Ich sage jetzt mal 8600, weil ich denke das deine restlichen Hardware auch nicht das neuste ist, denn selbst aktuelle Onboard Karten die auf den Mainboards drauf sind stecken die 8400 in die Tasche.

Damit du wenigstens etwas spielen kannst, stell die Schatten auf ein Minimum, denn diese sind die größen Performance fresser.


----------



## OldboyX (29. März 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> ->100 HD5770



qft


----------



## Fanatican (29. März 2011)

Oke, was soll ich alles von meinem Computer auflisten damit ihr mir sagen könnt welche Grafikkarte für mich gut wäre? (:


----------



## Louis Hunt (29. März 2011)

Fanatican schrieb:


> Oke, was soll ich alles von meinem Computer auflisten damit ihr mir sagen könnt welche Grafikkarte für mich gut wäre? (:



CPU:
RAM:
Netzteil:
und Mainboard (muss du aber nicht.)


----------



## Fanatican (29. März 2011)

Ok, ich entenehm die Informationen halt meinem guten altem Everest   

CPU: Intel Pentium III Xeon, 2666 MHz
RAM: 2084MB
Netzteil: Realtek rtl8168


----------



## Soulii (29. März 2011)

http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/176785-vistaforums-sysinfo-tool.html


----------



## Fanatican (29. März 2011)

Thanks @Soulii, hab die Daten oben aktualisiert


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. März 2011)

Fanatican schrieb:


> Ok, ich entenehm die Informationen halt meinem guten altem Everest
> 
> CPU: Intel Pentium III Xeon, 2666 MHz
> RAM: 2084MB
> Netzteil: Realtek rtl8168



Da wird ein neuer Pc fällig, 7 Jahre alte Server CPU eieieiei.


----------



## Soulii (29. März 2011)

xeon3 , irgs...

das ist wieder so nichtssagend...

http://www.cpu-z.de/

das hilft uns


----------



## Soulii (29. März 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Da wird ein neuer Pc fällig, 7 Jahre alte Server CPU eieieiei.



wenn nicht sogar schlimmer , erstmal cpu-z her


----------



## Fanatican (29. März 2011)

Also cpu-z meldet sich bei mir nur mit fehlermeldung 



> Da wird ein neuer Pc fällig, 7 Jahre alte Server CPU eieieiei.



Der läuft aber mal abgesehen von der neue Grafikkarte noch top


----------



## Soulii (29. März 2011)

http://www.cpuid.com...7-32bits-en.zip

nimm mal den link hier

am besten mit bild von cpu mainboard und memory, sowie graphics


----------



## Fanatican (29. März 2011)

Ok, grad kam fehlermeldung... Mal schauen obs jetzt geht 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Na also!


----------



## Soulii (29. März 2011)

na das schaut doch schonmal besser aus.

4gig , wolfdale e7300, nur deine Grafikkarte bremst das system massiv aus.
die bekommst du neu im laden schon für unter 30 euro, rate mal warum.




*Sapphire HD 5770 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe Lite Rtl 1xDVI*
• Chiptakt: 850MHz, Speichertakt: 1200MHz 
• Chip: Juniper XT 
• Speicherinterface: 128-bit 
• Stream-Prozessoren: 800 
• Textureinheiten: 40 
• Fertigung: 40nm 
• Maximaler Verbrauch: 108W (Load), 18W (Idle) 
• DirectX: 11 
• Shader Modell: 5 
• Bauweise: Dual-Slot 
• Besonderheiten: ATI Eyefinity, integrierter 7.1 HD Audiocontroller, unterstützt CrossFireX

Preis: ~ 100€

das würde dann nen sprung von unspielbar auf superflüssig bedeuten


was du noch machen kannst :



> Hab Windows Vista falls das hilft



weg mit vista


----------



## Fanatican (29. März 2011)

Ich daaaaaaaaaaanke dir vielmals. Und sorry für meine von Gott gegebene "Kopf ---> Tisch" wirkung auf andere Leute


----------



## Kyragan (29. März 2011)

Da stimme ich Soulii zu. Die HD5770 ist für dich die optimalste Lösung.


----------



## Louis Hunt (29. März 2011)

bin ganz ehrlich ne HD5770 is zu stark für diesen CPU, damit wäre das schwächste glied dann dein CPU. Solltes du günstig eine HD4850 bekommen dann nimm die, sollte gut zu deinem CPU passen.
also wenn du HD4850 sehr viel günstiger bekommen kannst nimm die, fals es +- 10-20€ sind dann die HD5770 

und du solltes was auch wichtig ist min 450Watt netzteil haben. Am besten Marken netzteil. Auch wenn das nerft aber man sollte nicht am Netzteil sparen!

und lass dir von Vista nichts einreden. Beim spielen merk ich kein leistungs unterschied von Vista und 7. 7 hat paar mehr features aber dafür muss man sich kein neues Betriebsysem kaufen.


----------



## Soulii (29. März 2011)

wer sagte denn was von kaufen *hust


----------



## Fanatican (29. März 2011)

Hm.. ok. Empfehlungen für Netzteil? 

Stimmt diese HD 4850 hier --> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?leg=&psn=000101&pid=214  ?


----------



## Louis Hunt (29. März 2011)

Soulii schrieb:


> wer sagte denn was von kaufen *hust



naja wenn er kein informatik student ist wird er wohl kaum eine möglichkeit haben legal eine Windows 7 copy zu bekommen.


----------



## Fanatican (29. März 2011)

Bin auch kein Informatik Student   
Nur Gymnasiast der mal Kunst studieren will


----------



## Soulii (29. März 2011)

Louis schrieb:


> bin ganz ehrlich ne HD5770 is zu stark für diesen CPU, damit wäre das schwächste glied dann dein CPU.



naja irgendwas muss ja immer das schwächste glied sein.

was willst du an der cpu noch drehen?
quadcore , sixcore , womit wow mal rein garnix anfangen kann?


----------



## Fanatican (29. März 2011)

Ok, mittlerweile bin ich wieder verwirrt. Was denn nun?


----------



## Soulii (29. März 2011)

Louis schrieb:


> naja wenn er kein informatik student ist wird er wohl kaum eine möglichkeit haben legal eine Windows 7 copy zu bekommen.



http://msdn.microsoft.com/de-de/academic/dd547439

zb.


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. März 2011)

Louis schrieb:


> bin ganz ehrlich ne HD5770 is zu stark für diesen CPU, damit wäre das schwächste glied dann dein CPU. Solltes du günstig eine HD4850 bekommen dann nimm die, sollte gut zu deinem CPU passen.
> also wenn du HD4850 sehr viel günstiger bekommen kannst nimm die, fals es +- 10-20€ sind dann die HD5770
> 
> und du solltes was auch wichtig ist min 450Watt netzteil haben. Am besten Marken netzteil. Auch wenn das nerft aber man sollte nicht am Netzteil sparen!
> ...






Fanatican schrieb:


> Hm.. ok. Empfehlungen für Netzteil?
> 
> Stimmt diese HD 4850 hier --> http://www.sapphiret...=000101&pid=214 ?



und deswegen auf veraltete Technik setzen? Nein ne HD5770 passt perfekt da rein, ne HD4850 kauft heute kein Mensch mehr.
http://gh.de/a615814.html


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2011)

Also, erstens ist der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied von einer 4850 zu einer 5770 nicht so wahnsinnig groß. Zweitens macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn, eine 4850 zu kaufen, die mehr Strom frisst, als eine 5770, langsamer ist und preislich bei der jeweilig gleichen Speicherbestückung auch kaum Vorzüge hat. Zweitens ist ein Realtek rtl8168 kein Netzteil. Und drittens bin ich der Meinung, dass eine 5770 sehr gut zu dem System passt. Außerdem kann ich eine neue Grafikkarte auch in ein späteres System mitnehmen. Wenn ich in einem Jahr CPU, Ram und Board austauschen will, dann kauf ich jetzt sicherlich nicht unbedingt irgendeinen Schrott, nur weil ich Angst habe, die CPU würde eine bessere Grafikkarte limitieren.
Klar tut sie das bei einer großen Karte. Aber einzig diese Tatsache ist nicht unbedingt alleiniges Kaufkriterium für eine Karte.

Nimm ne 5770 für deine 100 Euro. Das beste, was du machen kannst. Eine 4850 ist Humbug, außer du bekommst irgendwo eine gebraucht nachgeschmissen.


----------



## OldboyX (29. März 2011)

Louis schrieb:


> bin ganz ehrlich ne HD5770 is zu stark für diesen CPU, damit wäre das schwächste glied dann dein CPU.
> 
> Solltes du günstig eine HD4850 bekommen dann nimm die, sollte gut zu deinem CPU passen.
> also wenn du HD4850 sehr viel günstiger bekommen kannst nimm die, fals es +- 10-20€ sind dann die HD5770



Nein. Das ist einfach von vorn bis hinten falsch.



> und du solltes was auch wichtig ist min 450Watt netzteil haben. Am besten Marken netzteil. Auch wenn das nerft aber man sollte nicht am Netzteil sparen!



Nein. Für die 5770er braucht man kein 450 Watt Netzteil. Grundsätzlich ist es aber gut ein solides Netzteil zu haben.



> und lass dir von Vista nichts einreden. Beim spielen merk ich kein leistungs unterschied von Vista und 7. 7 hat paar mehr features aber dafür muss man sich kein neues Betriebsysem kaufen.



Wenn du das Geld verschmerzen kannst würd ich mir Win 7 kaufen. Ist rundum das bessere OS einfach (und vor allem VRAM Management ist viel besser).


----------



## Kyragan (29. März 2011)

+1 Klos.

Mein Standardspruch dazu lautet immer: "Warum gleiches Geld für alte Technik ausgeben?". Für mich bietet die HD5770 hier ebenfalls das beste Gesamtpaket, zumal ich nen E7700 als potent genug für eine HD5770 halte. Eine bessere Grafikkarte gibts für diese CPU imo nicht.


----------



## Ol@f (30. März 2011)

Grad aktuell die MSI N460GTX Cyclone OC für gerade mal 100€ !!


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (30. März 2011)

Hallo,
also ich hab mir mit der empfehlung von " Blut und Donner " die ATI 5770 ( HAWK ) Grafikkarte gekauft. Hatte vorher auch eine schlechte Grafikkarte ( ati HD 4670 ) und es ist ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Bin echt begeistert =)
Neu, inkl. Versandkosten ( bei Amazon ) für 105 Euro. Zudem unterstützt diese auch Direct X11.


----------

